# The Books For Writing Orchestral Music



## mesaphlin (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

First of all, I am so happy to be here.

My question is that:

Is there any books that you could recommend me to learn how to write Orchestral music?

Thank you so much.

Yigit


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

To write orchestral music, you need a grounding in writing music, first of all, and then orchestration, secondly.

Here are some of the standard texts for learning the basics:



















Then, for orchestration, you can get an older text, such as the Berlioz, which can be supplemented with knowledge of newer instruments and techniques:


----------



## mesaphlin (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you so much


----------

